# "Family Day" ends poorly for Indian warship



## The Bread Guy (2 Feb 2011)

OOpsie.....


> Indian naval authorities say they hope to salvage a 3,000-tonne warship which ran aground on Monday after colliding with a merchant ship.
> 
> The INS Vindhyagiri collided with a Cyprus-flagged merchant vessel on Sunday in Mumbai and caught fire.
> 
> ...


----------



## GAP (2 Feb 2011)

I can just see it now.....

"Daddy, do you come here when you leave home?".....


----------

